# Deployed throw bag below Seidel's/Brown's Canyon



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

After running Seidel's yesterday, I saw a throw bag at the end of about 15' of visible rope in the small hole just left of center about 100' below the big Seidel's wave. I don't know what the rope was hung up on or how much farther it may go above the hole and it's easy to get around the hole, but it could be a hazard for a swimmer.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You should call the AHRA and let them know. If it has the potential to become a hazard they will remove it.


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

Imyers ....like your Muir quote


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We went to look for it yesterday and could not see it. Hopefully someone pulled it out. 

If anyone see's that it is still there please let us know.

Thanks

AHRA 
(719)539-7289


----------



## adamsnez (Jun 1, 2011)

what is the AHRA? i googled it and the wiki page took me nowhere


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Apparently your Google skills need work:

Colorado State Park


----------



## adamsnez (Jun 1, 2011)

Ya, i guess.

"AHRA" took me to NOTHING
"ahra kayak" did


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

what is seidels like at these levels?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

a wet slide and little wave at the bottom, but the entire run is still fun with lots of rock dodge moves to make.


----------

